# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Σωματόμορφες Διαταραχές (Υποχονδρίαση, Αρρωστοφοβία κτλ) >  Νοσοφοβία, εμμονές

## Christy

Καλημέρα σε όλους. 

Θα σας μιλήσω -κλασσικά- για την νοσοφοβια που -προφανώς- εχω. Είμαι 23 χρονών για αρχή.

Όλα ξεκίνησαν τον Μάρτιο. Έπαθα κρίση πανικού, πήγα στο νοσοκομείο, μου έκαναν εξετάσεις αίματος και βρήκαν υψηλά (οχι πολυ) λευκά αιμοσφαίρια. Απο εκει τρομαξα αρκετα γιατί τα λευκά τα συνδέω με καρκίνο πάντα. Με έβαλαν να κάνω ακτινογραφία θώρακος και ήταν καθαρή. Μόλις είδε τις αμυγδαλές μου είπε ότι έχω λοίμωξη ανώτερου αναπνευστικού από τις αμυγδαλές. 
Πήρα αντιβίωση για μια εβδομάδα και μετά έτσι ξαφνικά μου βγήκε ότι έχω όγκο στο κεφάλι μου. Δεν είχα κανένα σύμπτωμα απλα έναν μικρό πονοκέφαλο και το έψαξα στο ίντερνετ (τι το ήθελα;). Μόλις τελείωσε η αντιβίωση ξαναπηγα στο νοσοκομείο και λέω στην γιατρό "μήπως έχω ογκο;" και η απάντηση ήταν "είσαι πολύ μικρή ακόμα για να σκέφτεσαι κάτι τέτοιο. Μετά τα 55 ξεκινάνε προληπτικές εξετάσεις". Την πίστεψα γιατί φυσικά ήταν γιατρός. Αλλά οι σκέψεις συνεχίστηκαν. Μόλις μου έδωσε ζαναξ ηρέμησα. Μόλις γύρισα σπίτι έψαξα ξανά τα συμπτώματα για όγκο και...αρχισαν να μου βγαίνουν από κει και μετά. Τη μια μέρα πονοκέφαλοι (όχι έντονοι), την άλλη μέρα αδυναμία στα χέρια που τελικά δεν ήταν. Το αποκορύφωμα ήταν τον προηγούμενο μήνα. Απο τον Μάιο δηλαδή. Απο τότε μου έχει κολλήσει ότι θα πάθω επιληψία και νιώθω ότι μου έρχεται τρέμουλο αλλά δεν έρχεται κάτι. Και όλο αυτό γιατί διάβασα στο ίντερνετ ότι μια κοπέλα 38 χρόνων είχε όγκο στον εγκέφαλο και έπαθε επιληψία. Δεν διευκρίνισε όμως τα υπόλοιπα συμπτώματα οπότε μου έμεινε στο μυαλό ότι θα πάθω και εγώ παρόλο που δεν έχω κανένα σύμπτωμα. Ρώτησα και μια φίλη μου που σπούδασε νευρολόγος και μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και ότι αν είχα όγκο θα είχα "βαριά" συμπτώματα και όχι συμπτώματα που δημιουργώ εγώ η που σκέφτομαι ότι ΘΑ έχω.

Πάνω που οι πονοκέφαλοι πέρασαν και δεν με παιδευουν πια, είχα ηρεμήσει, ξαφνικά μου ήρθε αυτό με την σκέψη για επιληψία. 
Δεν ξέρω όμως, να πάω σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο; Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω την κατάλληλη οικονομική ενίσχυση ώστε να μπορέσω να πληρώσω τις επισκέψεις. Ξέρετε κάτι δωρεάν;

----------


## tony_c2018

Θα πρότεινα για αρχή να βρεις κάποια νέα ασχολία, Πχ ένα χόμπι που θα ήθελες ν' ασχοληθείς μαζί του, και παράλληλα με αυτό να ξεκινήσεις μερικές μικρές αλλαγές. Μια από αυτές θα μπορούσε να είναι και το ιντερνέτ διαβάζοντας για πράματα που σ' ενδιαφέρουν, ή που θα ήθελες να σπουδάσεις από τον χώρο σου, όχι όμως θέματα που μπορεί να σε αγχώσουν ξανά. 
Οι κρίσεις πανικού που ανέφερες δεν είναι μόνο τα μεμονωμένα περιστατικά, ίσως να είσαι γενικά σε μια ευρύτερη κρίση πανικού, άγχους και άγνοιας (τουλάχιστον αυτό καταλαβαίνω διαβάζοντας το μήνυμα σου), και οι μεμονωμένες περιπτώσεις που σου παρουσιάστηκαν ως κρίσεις πανικού, να είναι το αποκορύφωμα αυτής της ευρύτερης κρίσης. Η αναζήτηση στο ιντερνέτ για λύσεις σε θέματα υγείας, δείχνει αφενός μια γνώση της χρήσης του ιντερνέτ, αλλά απ' την άλλη μεριά το αποτέλεσμα που εισπράττεις ως κρίση πανικού είτε και ως κόλλημα σε κάποιες ιδέες που σφηνώθηκαν ξαφνικά στην καθημερινότητα σου, δείχνει ότι συνυπάρχει και η άγνοια, ή τουλάχιστον μια αδυναμία επεξεργασίας των πληροφοριών που διαβάζεις. 
. . 
Όσον αφορά την αντιμετώπιση των κρίσεων πανικού αυτών καθ' αυτών, υπάρχουν πολύ καλές και φυσικές λύσεις που θα μπορούσες να τις δοκιμάσεις σε συνεργασία με κάποιον ψυχολόγο. Απ' όσο ξέρω, για τους άνεργους ή για τους ανασφάλιστους, τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία είναι ακόμα δωρεάν στην Ελλάδα και θα μπορούσες να ξεκινήσεις από αυτό. Πρώτα απ' όλα δηλαδή, να μάθεις τι είναι μια κρίση πανικού, πως δημιουργείται και πως αντιμετωπίζεται. Για παράδειγμα, κάποιοι άνθρωποι (μεταξύ αυτών και εγώ στο παρελθόν), παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού όταν σκέφτονται με μεγάλη ένταση ένα θέμα, κι αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα την υπεροξυγόνωση και τελικά την δημιουργία μιας κρίσης πανικού. Η λύση γι αυτό το θέμα μπορεί να είναι οι αναπνοές, πράγμα που μπορεί να στο διδάξει ένας ψυχολόγος δια ζώσης. Η άλλη λύση, είναι αυτή που ανέφερα στην αρχή, μικρές αλλαγές στην καθημερινότητα σου, διακοπή ή περιορισμός κάποιων κακών συνηθειών ίσως, και παράλληλα η υιοθέτηση νέων και δημιουργικών δραστηριοτήτων. Η μουσική επίσης μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει, όχι όμως αυτή που ακούς συνήθως, βρες κάποια άλλη Πχ κινέζικη, αραβική, κλπ, μια μουσική δηλαδή που δεν θα καταλαβαίνεις τα λόγια των τραγουδιών κι απλώς θα αφήνεσαι να την ακούς. 
. .
Αυτές οι σκέψεις που σε απασχολούν, θα έρχονται και θα φεύγουν για πολύ καιρό, είναι καλό γι αυτό να βρεις έναν τρόπο για να τις διώχνεις. Αν είσαι κοντά σε μια εκκλησία, η προσευχή είναι η τέλεια λύση, εάν πάλι δεν σου αρέσει η εκκλησία και θέλεις να ξεπεράσεις το πρόβλημα με άλλους τρόπους, ένας ψυχολόγος μπορεί να σ' ενημερώσει σχετικά. 
Εύχομαι να είναι περαστικά και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## Christy

Είχα ρωτήσει τη φίλη μου τι μπορώ να κάνω και μου είπε να μην απασχολώ τον εαυτό μου στο ίντερνετ γιατί απ όλα αυτά που διαβάζουμε το 1%ισχύει. Αλλά έλα όμως που τώρα, Και να μην ασχοληθώ το "κακό" έχει γίνει.

Σκέφτομαι να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο και ποδήλατο στη φύση τώρα που καλοκαιριάζει. Και κάποιες διακοπές παράλληλα. Ελπίζω να χαλαρώσω.

----------


## tony_c2018

Εξαρτάται απ' το τι ακριβώς «διαβάζουμε», παύλα, διαβάζεις. 
Αν μέσα στις προτιμήσεις σου είναι σελίδες που υπόσχονται «φοβερά μυστικά» που κανείς άλλος εκτός απ' αυτές δεν γνωρίζει, είτε αν σου αρέσει να ψάχνεις για «παράξενες ειδήσεις», είναι πολύ φυσικό να τα βρίσκεις και συνέχεια μπροστά σου λόγω των cookies που κατοικοεδρεύουν στον υπολογιστή σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ο χώρος του ιντερνέτ έχει πρόβλημα αξιοπιστίας, αλλά ότι η χρήση που κάνεις έχει «κάτι», που σε φέρνει συνέχεια μπροστά σε αναξιόπιστες πηγές. Δοκίμασε Πχ να κάνεις εκκαθάριση του πρόσφατου ιστορικού αναζήτησης, αφού πρώτα βεβαιωθείς ότι θυμάσαι τους κωδικούς που χρησιμοποιείς Πχ για email, facebook και forum, και μετά κάνε αναζήτηση για βιβλία Πχ μαθηματικών και γεωμετρίας, ή μπες στο YouTube και ψάξε για μαθήματα υπολογιστών. Μετά απ' αυτές τις αναζητήσεις αναμένεται ότι θα αλλάξει αυτό το «κάτι» προς το καλύτερο. Είναι στη δική σου ευθύνη να φιλτράρεις τις πληροφορίες του ιντερνέτ και να επιτρέπεις είτε και ν' απαγορεύεις σε κάποιες να σ' επηρεάζουν. Δεν είναι αλήθεια επομένως ότι οι πληροφορίες στο ιντερνέτ πάσχουν στο 99%, εκείνο που πάσχει περισσότερο είναι ο τρόπος που το χρησιμοποιείς.

----------


## Christy

> Εξαρτάται απ' το τι ακριβώς «διαβάζουμε», παύλα, διαβάζεις. 
> Αν μέσα στις προτιμήσεις σου είναι σελίδες που υπόσχονται «φοβερά μυστικά» που κανείς άλλος εκτός απ' αυτές δεν γνωρίζει, είτε αν σου αρέσει να ψάχνεις για «παράξενες ειδήσεις», είναι πολύ φυσικό να τα βρίσκεις και συνέχεια μπροστά σου λόγω των cookies που κατοικοεδρεύουν στον υπολογιστή σου. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι ο χώρος του ιντερνέτ έχει πρόβλημα αξιοπιστίας, αλλά ότι η χρήση που κάνεις έχει «κάτι», που σε φέρνει συνέχεια μπροστά σε αναξιόπιστες πηγές. Δοκίμασε Πχ να κάνεις εκκαθάριση του πρόσφατου ιστορικού αναζήτησης, αφού πρώτα βεβαιωθείς ότι θυμάσαι τους κωδικούς που χρησιμοποιείς Πχ για email, facebook και forum, και μετά κάνε αναζήτηση για βιβλία Πχ μαθηματικών και γεωμετρίας, ή μπες στο YouTube και ψάξε για μαθήματα υπολογιστών. Μετά απ' αυτές τις αναζητήσεις αναμένεται ότι θα αλλάξει αυτό το «κάτι» προς το καλύτερο. Είναι στη δική σου ευθύνη να φιλτράρεις τις πληροφορίες του ιντερνέτ και να επιτρέπεις είτε και ν' απαγορεύεις σε κάποιες να σ' επηρεάζουν. Δεν είναι αλήθεια επομένως ότι οι πληροφορίες στο ιντερνέτ πάσχουν στο 99%, εκείνο που πάσχει περισσότερο είναι ο τρόπος που το χρησιμοποιείς.


Για ένα διάστημα δεν κοιτούσα τίποτα άλλο εκτός απο μουσικά νέα, νέα καθημερινότητας, βίντεο με "οδηγούς" προγραμμάτων της σχολής μου πχ. Απο την ημέρα που έπαθα την λοίμωξη μου βγήκε μια "επιθυμία" να διαβάζω ΜΟΝΟ συμπτώματα για όγκους και τέτοια. Ίσως έφταιγε και η παρενέργεια των φαρμάκων γιατί για μια βδομάδα είχα υπνηλία, αδυναμία, κόπωση, ζαλάδα. Οπότε ήρθε και "φούσκωσε" όλο αυτό!

----------


## Sonia

Να πας για αρχή σε κάποιο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο ή σε κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας και να δεις ψυχολόγο. Αν δεν έχουν, να πας σε ψυχίατρο και να του ζητήσεις να σε κατευθύνει πως θα κινηθείς. Από εκεί και πέρα, να ξέρεις ότι οι περισσότεροι που παθαίνουν κρίσεις πανικού αρχίζουν και ανησυχούν μήπως έχουν διάφορα παθολογικά και αγχώνονται περισσότερο και τα ψυχοσωματικά αυξάνονται και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Προσπάθησε να κρατάς το μυαλό σου απασχολημένο με άλλα πράγματα. Το περπάτημα και η άσκηση γενικά βοηθάει. Πήγαινε και για κανένα μασαζάκι. Βάλε χαλαρωτική μουσική και κάνε το μπάνιο σου. Βγες με φίλους. Κόψε τους πολλούς καφέδες. Αν σε πιάνει τρέμουλο ή ταχυκαρδία ή ξέρω κι εγώ τι, συνέχισε αυτό που κάνεις σαν να μην είχες συμπτώματα. Όλα καλά θα πάνε.

----------


## Christy

Τρέμουλο έχω το τελευταίο διάστημα επειδή σκέφτομαι οτι μπορεί να πάθω επιληψία. Δε ξέρω πως μου καρφώθηκε. 
Ωστόσο σε γενικές γραμμές είμαι καλύτερα απ' όλα τα ψυχοσωματικά...πέρα απο κανα δυο που τα έχω. Θεωρώ οτι τώρα που "ξέμπλεξα" με την εξεταστική και θα αρχίσω να βγαίνω περισσότερο με φίλους, οικογένεια, ταξίδια κλπ θα ηρεμήσω.
Σας ευχαριστώ!

----------


## tony_c2018

> Οπότε ήρθε και "φούσκωσε" όλο αυτό!


Οδηγοί προγραμμάτων, εξεταστική... ωραία πράγματα!
Θα «ξεφουσκώσει», αρκεί βέβαια να μην το τρέφεις με νέο «αέρα»... χαχα... 
Ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο των σπουδών σου;

----------


## elis

Ρε τον στρατηγο μαγκια

----------


## Christy

> Οδηγοί προγραμμάτων, εξεταστική... ωραία πράγματα!
> Θα «ξεφουσκώσει», αρκεί βέβαια να μην το τρέφεις με νέο «αέρα»... χαχα... 
> Ποιο είναι το αντικείμενο των σπουδών σου;


Πολιτικός Μηχανικός. Και ακόμα απορώ πως με τόσο δύσκολη ειδικότητα και μαθήματα έχω χρόνο για να σκέφτομαι ασθένειες.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Πολιτικός Μηχανικός. Και ακόμα απορώ πως με τόσο δύσκολη ειδικότητα και μαθήματα έχω χρόνο για να σκέφτομαι ασθένειες.


Πάντα θα έχεις χρόνο για να σκέφτεσαι, το μυαλό μας είναι αεικίνητο, δεν σταματά να σκέφτεται ακόμα κι όταν φαινομενικά δεν σκέφτεται, κι εκεί που κάθεσαι χαλαρά ξαφνικά ουπς... να μια ιδέα! Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας διεργασίας της σκέψης. 
. . 
Πολιτικός μηχανικός, άρα μαθηματικά στο φουλ ε? 
Χμμ... υπάρχει ένα κεφάλαιο στα μαθηματικά που ονομάζεται μαθηματική ή προτασιακή λογική. Μήπως να εφάρμοζες αυτό το εργαλείο για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου; 
Παράδειγμα.:
--Έστω ότι κάποιος φοβάται να πάρει φάρμακα επειδή νομίζει ότι από την στιγμή που θα καταπιεί ένα χάπι θα πάθει κάτι... όμως... έρχεται η μαθηματική λογική και του λέει... ναι μεν μπορεί να πάθει κάτι, αλλά όχι από την στιγμή της λήψης, αλλά μετά από 40 λεπτά που θα δράσει το φάρμακο. Κι επειδή με την συζήτηση συνήθως περνούν γρήγορα τα λεπτά, περνάει και η μια ώρα και πάμε για την δεύτερη, και συμπτώματα απ' το φάρμακο μηδέν! 
Έτσι, σταδιακά, αρχίζει κι ο άνθρωπος να εμπιστεύεται την μαθηματική λογική και ν' αποβάλει τις αυθαίρετες σκέψεις που τελικά είναι αυτές που τον οδηγούν σε φοβίες κι όχι κάποιες υπαρκτές καταστάσεις.

----------


## Christy

> Πάντα θα έχεις χρόνο για να σκέφτεσαι, το μυαλό μας είναι αεικίνητο, δεν σταματά να σκέφτεται ακόμα κι όταν φαινομενικά δεν σκέφτεται, κι εκεί που κάθεσαι χαλαρά ξαφνικά ουπς... να μια ιδέα! Αυτό είναι αποτέλεσμα μιας διεργασίας της σκέψης. 
> . . 
> Πολιτικός μηχανικός, άρα μαθηματικά στο φουλ ε? 
> Χμμ... υπάρχει ένα κεφάλαιο στα μαθηματικά που ονομάζεται μαθηματική ή προτασιακή λογική. Μήπως να εφάρμοζες αυτό το εργαλείο για να λύσεις το πρόβλημα σου; 
> Παράδειγμα.:
> --Έστω ότι κάποιος φοβάται να πάρει φάρμακα επειδή νομίζει ότι από την στιγμή που θα καταπιεί ένα χάπι θα πάθει κάτι... όμως... έρχεται η μαθηματική λογική και του λέει... ναι μεν μπορεί να πάθει κάτι, αλλά όχι από την στιγμή της λήψης, αλλά μετά από 40 λεπτά που θα δράσει το φάρμακο. Κι επειδή με την συζήτηση συνήθως περνούν γρήγορα τα λεπτά, περνάει και η μια ώρα και πάμε για την δεύτερη, και συμπτώματα απ' το φάρμακο μηδέν! 
> Έτσι, σταδιακά, αρχίζει κι ο άνθρωπος να εμπιστεύεται την μαθηματική λογική και ν' αποβάλει τις αυθαίρετες σκέψεις που τελικά είναι αυτές που τον οδηγούν σε φοβίες κι όχι κάποιες υπαρκτές καταστάσεις.


Σωστό! Θα το εφαρμόσω σίγουρα. Σ' ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Σωστό! Θα το εφαρμόσω σίγουρα. Σ' ευχαριστώ.


Παρακαλώ!
:)

----------


## tony_c2018

Επειδή μίλησα για κινέζικη και αραβική μουσική στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, σκέφτηκα ότι θα σ' ενδιέφερε να πάρεις μια γεύση από αυτές, κι από κει και πέρα το ψάχνεις κι εσύ. 
. . 
Εδώ ένας σύνδεσμος κινέζικη.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWe83JRGGcg
..
Εδώ δύο σύνδεσμοι αραβική.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6hsICscJ5M
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPBmlefplGE

----------


## Christy

> Επειδή μίλησα για κινέζικη και αραβική μουσική στο πρώτο μου μήνυμα, σκέφτηκα ότι θα σ' ενδιέφερε να πάρεις μια γεύση από αυτές, κι από κει και πέρα το ψάχνεις κι εσύ. 
> . . 
> Εδώ ένας σύνδεσμος κινέζικη.:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWe83JRGGcg
> ..
> Εδώ δύο σύνδεσμοι αραβική.:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I6hsICscJ5M
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPBmlefplGE


Θα τα κοιτάξω και μη σου πω ότι θα κάνω ολόκληρη playlist στο κινητό.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Θα τα κοιτάξω και μη σου πω ότι θα κάνω ολόκληρη playlist στο κινητό.


χαχα.. με ποια από τις δύο γλώσσες??
. . 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI8ZbC-RIWY

----------


## Christy

> χαχα.. με ποια από τις δύο γλώσσες??
> . . 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zI8ZbC-RIWY


Τα αραβικά μου αρέσουν

----------


## tony_c2018

> Τα αραβικά μου αρέσουν


Αν σου αρέσουν ακουστικά, σ' αυτή την περίπτωση, ίσως σ' ενδιαφέρει να μάθεις και τη γλώσσα - Δύσκολο, αλλά όχι ακατόρθωτο. 
. . 
Τι θα έλεγες για ένα καλοκαίρι χαλαρής ενασχόλησης; :)) 
. . 
Εδώ υπάρχουν 4 μαθήματα στην αγγλική γλώσσα, ακόμα κι αν δεν μιλάς αγγλικά θα είναι χρήσιμο να τ' ακούσεις.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K83YZYcpExc
. . 
Εδώ υπάρχουν 18 μαθήματα στην ελληνική γλώσσα.:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6QWdbk8dCxw
. . 
Ίσως αυτά τώρα να σου θυμίζουν κάτι για τη χρήση του ιντερνέτ...χαχα... Οκ αστειεύομαι. 
Χαλαρά, κι όλα θα διορθωθούν σύντομα!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nXoJDHUC63I

----------


## Christy

Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Θα ξεπεραστούν όλα. Πόσο μάλλον τώρα το καλοκαίρι.

----------


## tony_c2018

> Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Θα ξεπεραστούν όλα. Πόσο μάλλον τώρα το καλοκαίρι.


Το καλοκαιράκι στην ακρογιαλιά για περίπατο στην άμμο, αργά το απόγευμα ή νωρίς το πρωί μπορείς να γευτείς το άρωμα της θάλασσας, να βρέξεις τα χέρια και το πρόσωπο σου, κι απλά ν' αφεθείς στο θρόισμα των κυμάτων που σαν μουσική θ' απαλύνουν τις σκέψεις σου. 
Καλή συνέχεια και καλή επιτυχία!

----------


## tony_c2018

> Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Θα ξεπεραστούν όλα. Πόσο μάλλον τώρα το καλοκαίρι.


 Σχετικά με τις αναπνοές...
Τη στιγμή που νιώθεις να έρχεται η κρίση πανικού, πάρε μια βαθιά αναπνοή από το στόμα, κλείσε το στόμα σαν να θέλεις να μη βγει ο αέρας, φούσκωσε τα μάγουλα σου από τον αέρα αυτόν και άσε τον να βγει αργά ανάμεσα από τα χείλια σου. Επανέλαβε τη διαδικασία, μέχρι να νιώσεις καλύτερα και μέτρα τις αναπνοές που κάνεις. Συνήθως μετά την τρίτη ή την τέταρτη, η κρίση αρχίζει να υποχωρεί, αλλά μην κάνεις συνέχεια αναπνοές. Το μέτρημα θα σε βοηθήσει να μάθεις πόσες περίπου είναι οι αναπνοές που χρειάζεσαι. Με τον τρόπο αυτό, την επόμενη φορά που θα δεις την κρίση να έρχεται, θα ξέρεις εκ των προτέρων πόσες περίπου αναπνοές χρειάζονται για να νιώσεις καλύτερα κι έτσι σταδιακά θα περιορίζεται και το άγχος σου. Στο μεταξύ συμβουλέψου κι έναν ψυχολόγο για να βρεις το πιθανό αίτιο των κρίσεων και να το διορθώσεις.

----------


## Christy

10 μέρες μετά το ποστ και έχω ξεχάσει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αφορμή στάθηκε μια συζήτηση με την κολλητή μου που είναι βοηθός χειρούργου. Αυτο με το κεφάλι μου είχε φύγει και είχα "εμμονή" οτι έχω καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας επειδη γουργούριζε το στομάχι μου ή το έντερο. Μόλις μου είπε "ο οργανισμός μας δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητος ώστε με το παραμικρό να έχεις καρκίνο.Τώρα που λες για καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας...έχεις κάνει καταχρήσεις; είσαι 50 χρονών; οχι. Άρα είσαι εντάξει. Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός;". ΄Αυτή η φράση ήταν λες και "ξύπνησε" απο εναν βαθύ ύπνο και τώρα δε σκέφτομαι τίποτα παρά μόνο σε ποια παραλία θα λιαστώ!

----------


## tony_c2018

> 10 μέρες μετά το ποστ και έχω ξεχάσει τα ΠΑΝΤΑ. Αφορμή στάθηκε μια συζήτηση με την κολλητή μου που είναι βοηθός χειρούργου. Αυτο με το κεφάλι μου είχε φύγει και είχα "εμμονή" οτι έχω καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας επειδη γουργούριζε το στομάχι μου ή το έντερο. Μόλις μου είπε "ο οργανισμός μας δεν είναι τόσο ευαίσθητος ώστε με το παραμικρό να έχεις καρκίνο.Τώρα που λες για καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας...έχεις κάνει καταχρήσεις; είσαι 50 χρονών; οχι. Άρα είσαι εντάξει. Γιατί τέτοιος πανικός;". ΄Αυτή η φράση ήταν λες και "ξύπνησε" απο εναν βαθύ ύπνο και τώρα δε σκέφτομαι τίποτα παρά μόνο σε ποια παραλία θα λιαστώ!


Πολύ ωραία, χαίρομαι!!!
:)
Καλό καλοκαίρι!

----------


## Christy

Γεια σας! Επανήλθα. Ε, νομίζω ότι πολύ ηρέμησα (lol). Aπο χθες λοιπόν έχω φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, νιώθω ότι θέλω τουαλέτα αλλά δεν βγαίνει, γουργουριζει μέσα μου αλλά δεν πεινάω (όμως τρώω κανονικά), και μαντέψτε τι μου κόλλησε ότι έχω....Καρκινο στο Πάγκρεας ή στο στομάχι. Δεν ξέρω πώς μου κόλλησε. Μου είπε η μάνα μου ότι μάλλον είναι το στομάχι μου λόγω ότι έχει και αυτή πρόβλημα με φούσκωμα, αέρια κλπ. 

Έλεος πια!

----------


## elis

Γαστρεντεριτιδα μυριζει κατι που εφαγεσ δεν ηταν καλο

----------


## Christy

> Γαστρεντεριτιδα μυριζει κατι που εφαγεσ δεν ηταν καλο


Όπως λέει και η μάνα μου "ο ανεμιστήρας φταίει".

----------


## elis

Μπορει να φταει κι αυτο

----------


## elis

Εσυ τι νομιζεισ ειναι πυρηνικη φυσικη η ιατρικη απλα πραγματα ειναι το ονειρο μασ των γονιων ειναι η πιατσα με τουσ γιατρουσ να βρουμε γιατροσοφια για τα παντα να μην τουσ χρειαζομαστε η να θεραπευουν επιτελουσ εγω γι αυτο γραφω μπασ και τα δει κανενασ κ αλλαξει κατι ουτε τη γριππη δε θεραπευουν

----------


## elis

https://youtu.be/pISXJ6ChdGI

----------


## Stavrosbmw

Καλησπερα, εχω ιστορικο αρρωστοφοβιας, δεν εχω παει σε ψυχολογο να μου το επιβεβαιωσει αλλα εχω διαγνωσει τον εαυτο μου με 100 ασθενειες απο το καλοκαιρι του 2016 και μετα, τοτε δηλαδη που τελειωσα τις πανελληνιες.Ειμαι 20 χρονων και τις τελευταιες μερες εχω εμμονες οτι εχω κατι πολυ ασχημο οπως καρκινο και τρεμω στην ιδεα οτι μπορει να ειμαι και εγω ενας απο τους χιλιαδες στην ελλαδα που εχουν καρκινο. Μαλιστα πριν 2 χρονια ενας 1ος ξαδερφος μου ειχε πεθανει απο καρκινο λεμφωμα που ειχε εμφανισει στα 18 του και αυτο που προκαλει πολυ αγχος οτι μπορει να εχω και εγω. Δεν μπορω φυσικα να παω σε γιατρο γτ τρεμω στην ιδεα και μονο για την απαντηση.Παθαινω συνεχεια κρισεις πανικου και οσο ψαχνω στο ιντερνετ γινομαι χαλια απο το αγχος και τον πανικο μου. Το μονο που θυμαμαι ειναι οτι ο γιατρος τοτε με τον ξαδερφο μου ειχε πει οτι αυτο που επαθε ειναι πολυ σπανιο να το παθει καποιος πριν τα 40. Λετε να υπαρχει πιθανοτητα να παθω και εγω κατι αναλογο στην ηλικια μου? Δεν καπνιζω, δεν πινω, γυμναζομαι καθημερινα, κραταω το βαρος μου σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.

----------


## freskonero

'...........

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> χαλαρωστε με τον καρκινο. εμεις ολοι εχουμε περασει καρκινο στην οικογενεια και ειμαστε μια χαρα. αν το προλαβεις εισαι μια χαρα. σταματηστε να πανικοβαλεστε. καντε τις τακτικες εξετασεις σας και τελος.


Είστε απλά τυχεροί που είστε μια χαρά

----------


## Christy

Δε νομίζω ότι από τα 23 μας χρειάζεται τακτικός έλεγχος. Δηλαδή μετά τα 60 τι θα κάνουμε; 

Ο μπαμπάς μου από καρκίνο στον ηπαρ "έφυγε". Εξ' ου και η ανησυχία που έχω. Βέβαια κάπνιζε πολύ και έπινε πολύ.

----------


## freskonero

καντε οτι καλυτερο θεωρειτε για να προστατευσετε τον εαυτο σας. δεν ξαναμιλαω για αυτο το θεμα. ο καθενας το βλεπει αλλιως και γω τον καρκινο μου τον βλεπω αλλιως.

----------


## Macgyver

> Γεια σας! Επανήλθα. Ε, νομίζω ότι πολύ ηρέμησα (lol). Aπο χθες λοιπόν έχω φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, νιώθω ότι θέλω τουαλέτα αλλά δεν βγαίνει, γουργουριζει μέσα μου αλλά δεν πεινάω (όμως τρώω κανονικά), και μαντέψτε τι μου κόλλησε ότι έχω....Καρκινο στο Πάγκρεας ή στο στομάχι. Δεν ξέρω πώς μου κόλλησε. Μου είπε η μάνα μου ότι μάλλον είναι το στομάχι μου λόγω ότι έχει και αυτή πρόβλημα με φούσκωμα, αέρια κλπ. 
> 
> Έλεος πια!


Παρε carbosylane , δεν ειναι τιποτα , ενεργος ανθρακας ειναι , και θα σου περασει το φουσκωμα ......εγω αυτο παιρνω για φουσκωμα .....

----------


## Stavrosbmw

> καντε οτι καλυτερο θεωρειτε για να προστατευσετε τον εαυτο σας. δεν ξαναμιλαω για αυτο το θεμα. ο καθενας το βλεπει αλλιως και γω τον καρκινο μου τον βλεπω αλλιως.


Τι εννοείς τον καρκίνο σου ? Δεν είπες ότι θεραπευτικες ?

----------


## freskonero

ειναι χρονιας μορφης

----------


## Marvel

παντως τα λευκα αιμοσφαιρια πολλες φορες ειναι ανεβασμενα λογω αγχους και στρεςς

----------


## freskonero

τωρα διαβασα οτι φοβασαι οτι εχεις επιληψια και ισως αυτο ειναι ογκος στο κεφαλι(αφου πρωτα ειχες λευχαιμια η ο,τι αλλο νομιζες λογω λευκων)
οσες φορες εκανα συμπτωμα επιληψιας δεν με ψαξανε ποτε για ογκο. ουτε καν. γιατι φοβασαι τοσο? εγω προτεινω με την ταπεινη μου αποψη, αφου αυτες οι σκεψεις σε ταλαιπωρουν τοσο πολυ,να πας σε εναν ειδικο να τα συζητησεις να βρεις τροπους να ζεις πιο ηρεμα.τσαμπα χαλας τη ζαχαρενια σου συνεχεια.

----------


## Christy

Λόγω συχνών πονοκεφαλων από υπερβολική χρήση κινητού υποθέτω τα πάντα. Δυστυχώς οι συγγενείς μου είναι στο εξωτερικό και όλη μέρα σχεδόν είμαι με ένα κινητό για να μιλάμε στο μεσεντζερ. Όταν με πιάνει πονοκέφαλος λέω "ωχ. Όγκος;"

----------


## Sonia

Μα αν είσαι όλη μέρα με ένα κινητό και μιλάς με τους συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό, πότε προλαβαίνεις να ζεις την ζωή σου εδώ που είσαι; Μόλις έδωσες άλλο ένα δείγμα ότι έχεις κακή ποιότητα ζωής που επιβαρύνει το άγχος σου βρε Christy. Οι σκέψεις σου είναι αλλού, δεν είναι στο εδώ και το τώρα κι όταν είναι, αυτό το εδώ και το τώρα δεν σε ικανοποιεί, άρα έχεις χρόνο για άγχος και αρνητικές σκέψεις και αρρωστοφοβία που εκδηλώνονται σωματικά και γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος.

----------


## freskonero

ως καρκινοπαθης αρχιζω κ τσατιζομαι.
δεν βγαινει ο ογκος με το παραμικρο. το παραμικρο που μας συμβαινει δεν ειναι ογκος. αν ειναι ογκος...τοτε παιζει και να προλαβεις πλεον κ κλαιν μαιν.
οποιος φοβαται η εχει αμφιβολιες παει στο γιατρο.
τελεια κ παυλα.

----------


## Christy

> Μα αν είσαι όλη μέρα με ένα κινητό και μιλάς με τους συγγενείς στο εξωτερικό, πότε προλαβαίνεις να ζεις την ζωή σου εδώ που είσαι; Μόλις έδωσες άλλο ένα δείγμα ότι έχεις κακή ποιότητα ζωής που επιβαρύνει το άγχος σου βρε Christy. Οι σκέψεις σου είναι αλλού, δεν είναι στο εδώ και το τώρα κι όταν είναι, αυτό το εδώ και το τώρα δεν σε ικανοποιεί, άρα έχεις χρόνο για άγχος και αρνητικές σκέψεις και αρρωστοφοβία που εκδηλώνονται σωματικά και γίνεται φαύλος κύκλος.


Μετακόμισα πρόσφατα λόγω σπουδών και δεν έχω "δεθεί" ακόμα με κόσμο. Μόνο η μητέρα μου είναι εδώ στην Ελλάδα και η κουμπάρα μας. Σε αυτή την ηλικία(23)είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις παρέες αν δεν τις έχεις από παλιά. Τώρα αρχίζω να βγαίνω μετά από 2 χρόνια που ξεκίνησα να γνωρίζω κόσμο.

----------


## andreas86

Τελικά πέτυχαν το σκοπό τους!! Από τότε που βγήκαν τηλεοράσεις, κινητά, ίντερνετ,και χάθηκε η απλότητα, η συνύπαρξη με τους δικού σου ανθρώπους, η κουβέντα η αγκαλιά! Και τώρα αγκαλιάζουμε ένα κινητό, μιλάμε σε ένα δικό μας μέσω οθόνης και όχι όπως πρέπει σε στενή, επαφή, όταν στο τραπέζι καθόμαστε για φαγητό και στο ένα χέρι, το κινητό στο άλλο το κουτάλι, ή η τηλεόραση να δείχνει όλα βία και όλο να σε παροτρύνει να πάρει όλο και ακριβότερο κινητό, πως μετά να μην αποκτήσουμε αγχοι, φοβίες, όταν χάθηκε αυτή η απλότητα, η αγάπη προς το συνάνθρωπο μας, τότε τι να περιμένουμε!!

Εστάλη από Redmi 4X στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Sonia

Σκέφτεσαι πάλι αρνητικά. Και φιλικά στο λέω, δεν μπορώ να ακούω χαζομάρες. Αν δεν είναι εύκολο να κάνεις παρέες όταν σπουδάζεις στα 23 πότε είναι εύκολο δηλαδή; Δεν είπα καρδιακούς φίλους, άλλο αυτό. Αλλά παρέες και να βγαίνεις έξω και να κάνεις πράγματα, αν δεν τα κάνεις τώρα πότε θα τα κάνεις; Δραστηριοποιήσου λίγο, στο μυαλό σου είναι το κόλλημα, τόσους νέους ανθρώπους έχεις τριγύρω, δεν μπορεί, με κάποιους θα ταιριάζεις!

Πριν καν κλείσω τα 18 βρέθηκα να σπουδάζω κάπου που δεν ήξερα άνθρωπο, πρώτο καλοκαίρι πριν κλείσω τα 19 πρακτική σε νησί ΒΑ Αιγαίου άγνωστη μεταξύ αγνώστων και πάει λέγοντας... Κάθε καλοκαίρι, πρώτα πρακτικές, μετά κανονικά δουλειά σεζόν, κάποιους χειμώνες εξωτερικό για δουλειά, άλλαξα εκατό διαφορετικά περιβάλλοντα. Δεν ήμουν κι ο πιο κοινωνικός άνθρωπος κι αυτός ο τρόπος ζωής δεν βοηθάει να έχεις μια σταθερότητα σε φιλίες και δραστηριότητες, κι όμως και ένα σωρό παρέες έκανα κι ένα σωρό γνωριμίες και πολλά πράγματα έζησα και αρκετούς φίλους έκανα. Αν καθόμουν όλη μέρα στην σχολή να σκέφτομαι τους ανθρώπους που άφησα στο χωριό μου ή να κοιτάζομαι στον καθρέφτη να παρατηρώ αν έβγαλα κακό σπυρί, χαίρω πολύ, πως θα τις έκανα τις παρέες; Αλλά και μόνη μου έβγαινα για περπάτημα, πήγαινα για κάνα ποτό, διάβαζα πολλά βιβλία, δεν άφηνα τον χρόνο να περνάει έτσι. Φυσικά κι έρχονται ώρες που βαριέσαι ή που σκέφτεσαι τι άφησες πίσω ξέρω κι εγώ, το θέμα είναι όμως να μην είναι όλες τις ώρες! Δεν βοηθάει να κλαις πάνω από το χυμένο γάλα που λένε...

----------


## Christy

Και φαντάσου οτι όλο αυτό με την νοσοφοβία το έπαθα απο μια λοίμωξη αναπνευστικού που είχα τον Μάρτιο. Έχω θέμα με τις αμυγδαλές και μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα κλπ με πυρετούς και τέτοια ακόμα και τώρα το καλοκαίρι. Η αντιβιωση είναι βαριά γιατί έπαιρνα 1500mg κάθε 12 ώρες και με έπιανε πονοκέφαλος, τάση εμετού, ζαλάδα, κόπωση και όλα αυτά και επειδή δεν είχα ποτέ κάτι τέτοιο, μόλις τελείωσα την αντιβιωση, τα συμπτώματα επέμεναν μέχρι και 2 εβδομαδες μετά, οπότε ξεκίνησα να ψάχνω στο Google.

----------


## freskonero

δλδ τι θα κανεις οταν κ αμα ..χτυπα ξυλο..κατι συμβει? δλδ οταν εγω επαθα καρκινο στα 23 επρεπε να αυτοκτονησω?

κοιτα να χαρεις τη ζωη σου και ξεκολλα απαυτα. ζησε

----------


## Christy

> δλδ τι θα κανεις οταν κ αμα ..χτυπα ξυλο..κατι συμβει? δλδ οταν εγω επαθα καρκινο στα 23 επρεπε να αυτοκτονησω?
> 
> κοιτα να χαρεις τη ζωη σου και ξεκολλα απαυτα. ζησε


Τέτοια λες και με αγχώνεις! Στα 23;

----------


## freskonero

ρε..θα σε σφαλιαρισω συνελθε :p

και επειδη τοχω σημαινει κατι? ειναι χρονιας μορφης και ειμαι τζαμι και δεν νιωθω και οτι με παει πισωαυτο. σιγα. τοσα μπορουν να συμβουν. θα κατσουμε να σκασουνε? οι γονεις μου εχουν περασει 4φορες καρκινο. και ειναι μια χαρα κ οι δυο.
χαλαρωσε λιγο. θα χασεις τα πιο παραγωγικα σου χρονια ανησυχοντας για το αν και το μηπως.... που το αν και το μηπως..εχω να σου πω πως δεν ειναι και τοσο τρομακτικα στο κατω κατω.

----------


## Christy

> ρε..θα σε σφαλιαρισω συνελθε :p
> 
> και επειδη τοχω σημαινει κατι? ειναι χρονιας μορφης και ειμαι τζαμι και δεν νιωθω και οτι με παει πισωαυτο. σιγα. τοσα μπορουν να συμβουν. θα κατσουμε να σκασουνε? οι γονεις μου εχουν περασει 4φορες καρκινο. και ειναι μια χαρα κ οι δυο.
> χαλαρωσε λιγο. θα χασεις τα πιο παραγωγικα σου χρονια ανησυχοντας για το αν και το μηπως.... που το αν και το μηπως..εχω να σου πω πως δεν ειναι και τοσο τρομακτικα στο κατω κατω.


Τα εχω συζητησει με την κολλητη μου που ειναι βοηθος χειρουργου και με ησυχασε οτι είμαι μικρη κλπ κλπ και οτι δεν εχουμε τόσο ευαίσθητο οργανισμό. Τωρα τελευταια που "χαλαρωσα" απο εξόδους και γυρισα απο διακοπές ξεκινησα τα ιδια παλι. Περιμένω να φυγω για Κρήτη σε λίγες μερες για να συνέλθω παλι. Έχω μια υποψια οτι είναι απο τα μάτια μου.

Χθες, δοκίμασα -για πλάκα- τα γυαλια της κορης της κουμπάρας μου που έχει 1,40 και 1,25 μυωπία και έβλεπα πεντάκαθαρα χωρίς να ζορίζομαι! Η αλήθεια ειναι οτι έχω χρόνια να πάω σε οφθαλμίατρο.

----------

